# Chaos Tactic (2500 pts)



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Level 4 Wizard with Mark of Tzeentch
Book of Ashur
Conjoined Homonculous
Third Eye of Tzeentch

Level 2 MoT
Skull of Katam

Level 2 MoS
Infernal Puppet

Level 2 MoS
Power Familiar

That's a level 4 with +8-10 to cast and a level 2 with a +4 to cast, and a level 4 with +5 to cast.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Mr. Katam should have Lore of Shadow. Mr. Puppet should have Lore of Death. These four Lores combined should fuck up pretty much everyone's face. Then again, the points you spend on these guys will have a serious impact on your numbers, which is always an issue for WoC. Plus all these guys MUST duel any character they come across, so its worth to give them something even marginally resembling a stick that can actually kill something. Especially Mr. lvl4, who really doesn't need his first two items. Get chaos barf and burp (its a gift of chaos and another thing; I can't recall the names right now) and enjoy shouting/barfing on people. :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I find that Lord should be flying to give him the movement to be able to hit what's needed with a particular spell, and avoid enemy units.

Khorothis, only Lords can take Shadow, and you can't take marked characters with a basic lore.

Either way, I disagree with taking Shadow/Death as well - with a guaranteed Pandemonium and Delusions, you'll be able to take an enemy battle line apart.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The idea of the list is to work reliability back into magic as much as possible, with higher 'fixed' totals it increases my 'dice pool'.

The lord with + 8 to cast adds an average of 2.5 dice to every cast. This means a reasonable chance of gateway on only two dice! xD. Most other tzeentch spells will go off on a single dice.

The low level casters can afford to cast magic on just a single dice to boot.

The biggest downside to this list is that all of the casters will be close together as Mr Katam has a small bubble to give his bonus.....

I had an idea of using the Level 4 with a Level 1 as an 'appentice' with the other casters a bit far away, mostly there for their items....ideas?


My idea of tzeentch/slanesh is that tzeentch tends to wipe out tough models/stragglers really well, slanesh wipes half of the unit, combined it's a deadly combo.....


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I find that Lord should be flying to give him the movement to be able to hit what's needed with a particular spell, and avoid enemy units.
> 
> Khorothis, only Lords can take Shadow, and you can't take marked characters with a basic lore.
> 
> Either way, I disagree with taking Shadow/Death as well - with a guaranteed Pandemonium and Delusions, you'll be able to take an enemy battle line apart.


On second thoughts you're right. Looks like I had another brainfart.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't bother with the Conj. I just run the Book of Ashur and Skull of Katam - I'd prefer not to risk getting myself Stupid and waste that +8 Casting potential. +7 does the job equally, and it requires a just an above average dice roll to 2 dice Gateway.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Bear in mind that casting on one dice fails a third of the time regardless of modifiers.

I personally think it's overkill. I wouldn't take more than 3 casters in any size game, and probably wouldn't take more than 2 in games under 3k points. There's just not enough for them to do if you roll an average or less number of dice.


----------

